# Whats better?? travelling Sydney to Carins or Cairns to Sydney



## Geenerman (Jul 6, 2009)

Heya!!

We are wandering what is the better to go up the east coast from Sydney to Carins or to go down it??

We are just looking for some fun, partying and some work on the way down!

Any help would be great!!

Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you're looking for the 'specific' work to get three months of it to be eligible for the second WHV and starting in January as you mentioned on the travel post, you'll be better off looking down around the southern states for work through summer/autumn and then think about heading north.

Great time late autumn to head even further north to Darwin, even over to the NW of WA and you might even be able to get some more work in the agriculture industry at Kununurra or pearling industry in Broome.

Travel down the west coast to Perth and moving across the bottom in Spring you could also start getting work as weather warms.
Check out where/when on Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch


----------

